
Facebook is quietly updating it's icon and brand colour - pmlnr
https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/wtf.php
======
Terretta
Article has correct spelling of “its”: _Looks like Facebook is quietly
updating its “We are on Facebook” icon..._

